# Wheel weights



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anybody run weights on their wheels or ever seen any weights for atv wheels?

I'd like a little more traction and was thinking that wheel weights would be the best option overall if they aren't too expensive. They would keep the weight off the suspension and not sacrifice any ground clearance.


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never seen wheel weights for ATV'S. I'll throw a tube a sand on your rear rack.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Ive added weights to the rear rack. 

though I did fill the front tire of my 3 wheeler full of windshied washer fluid as I used that alot to back some my small trailer into places and it would out turn my bigger 4x4 atvs and with the extra weight of the WW fluid in the tire then it would steer how I wanted backing up and not just drag the front tire back like it was prone to due before the addition of WW.

you could look into that as well. I have thought about filling my winter tire's with the WW fluid but have yet to get that done.

just a thought Sublime out.

got a funky adapter for putting the WW from the local auto parts store for like $10.00


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

thread revival...if its a solid rear axle quad...just weight the rear axle..simple...if IRS..well the WW fluid is a great idea...OR...make or buy some aluminum wheel adapters with bolt patterns to your liking, and run either riding mower wheels with bolt on weights, or depending on the quad..car snow tires. Ive done this with my old AC...I bought honda adapters off ebay to run honda wheels with blizzaks. Having a spare set or pair of steel wheels for your particular quad means you could weld stanchions for wheel weights..thus having a dedicated set for winter...just a thought...

sublime...we need to talk some shop someday...been reading your posts and threads for years now..lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

jturkey69;1498683 said:


> thread revival...if its a solid rear axle quad...just weight the rear axle..simple...if IRS..well the WW fluid is a great idea...OR...make or buy some aluminum wheel adapters with bolt patterns to your liking, and run either riding mower wheels with bolt on weights, or depending on the quad..car snow tires. Ive done this with my old AC...I bought honda adapters off ebay to run honda wheels with blizzaks. Having a spare set or pair of steel wheels for your particular quad means you could weld stanchions for wheel weights..thus having a dedicated set for winter...just a thought...
> 
> sublime...we need to talk some shop someday...been reading your posts and threads for years now..lol


well as winter gets closer I'll be checking in more often.

have a few new wrinkles for this year but don't have any Pics yet.


----------

